Ask HN: Doesn't GDPR mean more paywalls for EU users? - rotred
======
sidibe
Yes. I really feel like this whole thing is based on sound bites and people
will regret the outcome. "You are the product" has become a mantra for the
people who care about this issue, but everyone else will care when they are
having to pay for what seemed free to them.

------
akhatri_aus
There is no way to serve free content with targeted ads, blocking it outright
seems really harsh. A paywall can help justify the efforts of compliance.

